# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eindelijk een 'dieet' dat werkt

## Merpay

Al jaren probeerde ik mijn overtollige kilo's kwijt te raken. De laatste 10 kilo's bleven er steeds aan. Ik kreeg ze er gewoon niet af. Die uurtjes in de sportschool zweten hielpen gewoon niet. Totdat ik dit tegenkwam http://payproervaringen.nl/cursus-40...suiker-review/. ik dacht laat ik het eens proberen, een laatste poging. De eerste dagen waren heel erg moeilijk. ik kreeg veel last van hoofdpijn en voelde me echt rot, maar besloot toch om door te zetten. Na een week merkte ik dat ik opknapte en me ineens een stuk fitter voelde én dat ik al 1 kilo kwijt was :-) Ik ben er nu een maand mee bezig en er is inmiddels al 4 kilo vanaf. nog 6 te gaan.

----------

